
Django 1.2 alpha 1 released - arthurk
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2010/jan/06/12-alpha-1/
======
jsdalton
The smart "if" template tag
([http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.2-alpha-1/#s...](http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.2-alpha-1/#smart-
if-tag)) was quite the welcome surprise for me in the release notes! I swear
I've written a dozen custom template tags all because it wasn't possible to
perform simple comparisons in the if condition.

~~~
jules
What would be really smart is if they just allowed Python code there.

~~~
jacobian
That's just not what we're trying to do with Django's template language.

However, if you'd like a template language that's closer to pure Python, I'd
suggest giving Cheetah (<http://cheetahtemplate.org/>) a try. I've used it in
the past; quite nice.

~~~
bhiggins
also check out Jinja2 (<http://jinja.pocoo.org/2/>)

------
jonknee
Excellent news. readonly_fields and the new messages framework will be quite
handy. Not to mention improved {% if %}. Solid work.

------
admanrs
multiple database connections is going to be my favorite new feature:
<http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/db/multi-db/>

